# Friday the 13th Part V: A New Beginning Costume



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87Rsi2xgQ-E&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

LOOKS good! Just enough evidence of some job-related injuries!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Daylight video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifP2h6xaBn4


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Costume shots.


----------



## john12 (Mar 31, 2014)

ohh wow... Such a hardwork done by you and the result is awesome......Great creativity...keep on doing such a great imagination...


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

The return of Roy coming soon...


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Great looking costume!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Just about done and now available, added the blood which is now drying then will be doing more weathering and fine details. Will have completed life-sized pics soon but it is about the same as the last one except two more wounds and being more exposed.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ee8bnfr_go&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another Friday the13th Part V Jason Roy battle-damaged coveralls almost done! Minus the latex wounds just the blood.


----------

